# true meaning of bow hunting



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I may be on my own here but Im starting to think that archery gear today is getting to good for bowhunting. The reason that I like to bowhunt is the challange of getting close to game but when I watch hunting shows on tv the trend seems to be that people are killing animals at longer and longer ranges with archery gear. Just today I seen a guy on tv shoot a elk at 78 yards and I once seen a guy shoot at mule deer at 100 yards. Not only do I think these long shots are taking the sport out of archery hunting I also feel that they may start to make people that are not good enough to make these long shots start trying it in the field. I also see the same thing happening with muzzel loaders and shotguns. I dont know maybe its just me but I would be really ticked off if I got a record archery animal at less than 50 yards just to have it beat by someone that put out a hale marry and smacked a bigger animal at 100 yards.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree poe. My last pin on my bow is set at 60 yards. That's why we love to bowhunt, because its up close and personal. If I wanted to do some long range hunting I'd carry my rifle.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I fell the same way i haven't sever shot at a target over 50 yards and have never shot at a deer over 40 yards.. and dont plain on shooting over that.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't hardly watch a deer hunting show any more because of that reason. I watched a guy shoot a big buck at 78 yards on one and it was hail mary shot, he did kill it but it was pure luck. I would never even think about trying that, let alone put it on tv.

I shoot with one pin and its set at 20 yards. Hardly ever shoot at anything over 30 yards unless its a bag out in the yard. Too many guys are out there shooting 40,50 and even 60 yards (I'm talking about the guys that just shoot a few times a year at 20 yards and then go out in the timber and think they are a pro at it) and wounding the animals and they walk around for days suffering and eventually die and are never recovered.

So yea, I agree.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont get me wronge I think its a great idea to practise at longer range because it makes the shorter shots seem easy but for me I keep it 50 yards and under. I have a 60 yard pin but it is for practise and the only time I would ever use it on deer is if I had no way to get closer and conditions were perfect ex. animal has no idea I am there and is relaxed and there is no wind. Wind can move an arrow to much at that distance for my skill level. I still have never taken a shot on deer with my 60 yard pin and dont plan on it any time soon. I usually try and see if they will come closer to me if I cant sneek in any closer.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the same dilemma as long range rifle hunting. Being a big game bow hunter, I regularly practice out to 80 yards. This goes back to 3D and Field competition shooting, however, an archery shot over the shooters comfortable shooting distance is never advisable. For me 50 yards on a deer and bear and 70 yards on an elk.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A man's got to know his limitations......We all have them be it bow hunting or drinking beer. It's called " self responsibility".


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

kind of off topic but Im thinking about getting a muzzle loader it might not be this year but I want to shoot open sights and patched balls. I think it would be fun to try.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I talked about this in another post, I think they should have a primative weapon season for archery and muzzleloaders. And really be for the primative style equipment for each. The modern equipment is just to good!!


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I love muzzleloader and bow hunting. i like the having to make a good shot on the first one because it takes so long to reload...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I talked about this in another post, I think they should have a primative weapon season for archery and muzzleloaders. And really be for the primative style equipment for each. The modern equipment is just to good!!


I agree but say you were to make season would you so no compound or crossbow for archery season. Limit the fps of bows. I know some places have a flintlock season.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I won't decry this topic. I hunt now with traditional gear so I keep my shots under 40 yards. When I lived in Oregon I practiced regularly with my compound @ 80 and this made it easy to put 50 yard shots into a fist sized group.

I'll give anybody credit for putting in the time to practice and be confident in their shot placement at any yardage. There have been longbow hunters in the past (the name Schaeffer comes to mind) who could regularly hit small items @ 100 yards.

Not every shot is a "hail mary" and they just got "lucky" IMO a more you practice the "luckier" you get.

This same argument is being applied to long range hunting and people complaining that NOBODY should be taking 800 and 1000 yard shots at game. We've really got to get out of this mindset. Lot's of people put in the time be confident, efficient and accurate at their chosen distances and I don't think the average Joe should beat them down because they would be uncomfortable with making that same shot or declaring it "unethical"

I also hate to see this televised as I'm sure it leads some to believe that they can do the same without putting in the time and effort, thus ending in wounded game and lost animals.

As soon as we start to limit the similar equipment a hunter can use in a season we stand of the verge of being "elitist" I've seen this with both archery and muzzle loaders. All we do is divide our strength in numbers for hunters.

$.02


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree with Fr3db3ar. (The real Fred is one of my heros.) I happen to shoot a recurve and my most effective range is 7-12 yards. There is an evil in becoming an elitist. No sense throwing rocks at each other, when plenty are aiming at all of us. On the other hand, man be proficient and responsible with your weapon. RS, NattyB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He is the real Fred Bear. We just dug him back up and gave him some Red Bull.....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My last pin is set at 40 yards and that's all I'm going to push it to. I missed 2 coyotes on Sunday and need to work on my range a little bit. The first coyote I put the shot over his back, the second coyote had the arrow go behind its rear as it turned to run. I wouldn't know what to do with a bow that would shoot 70+ yards.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

It isn't so much the distance that I have a problem with. If you practice at those distances and are confident in your shot then by all means take the shot. Unfortunately there are shooters out there that watch movies and play entirely to many video games so they believe that they are capable of taking those long distance shots. I practice long distance shooting regularly therefor I know that I am capable of making those shots. It all goes back how each shooter was taught and how they practice. For example, my son wants to shoot at further distances, but I won't let him until he becomes proficient and has acceptable groups at shorter distances.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You have the right idea eshunter86. Have to work on mechanic of shooting before moving to longer ranges. After all, a man has to know his limits.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have never killed a deer past 17 yards

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think a lot of it is a generational thing. When my dad traded in his recurve for a compound my grandpa called him a cheater because it made hunting easier. I grew up with compounds but the technology has gone through the roof and taken a lot of the challenge out of hunting. I consider some of today's technology to be cheating in a sense too. I don't go hog wild with the gear on my bow because I like the challenge of get a buck in close and harvesting it. I have never shot at a deer over 30 yards. I do practice out to 40 just to be confident in case the need arises. On a side note, I hate to see an animal get wounded and suffer, especially due to one's lack of self restraint. Therefore, if a hunter practices and is confident he can make a clean ETHICAL kill at greater distances I am fine with that. In my opinion it's a personal choice for each individual hunter but regardless of which choice is made, he owes it to the animal to be as confident and accurate as possible to guarantee a quick kill.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> I have never killed a deer past 17 yards
> 
> PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
> Blacked out


 Me either my louisville slugger isnt that long----LOL


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bones,

Sorry, I missed your earlier post about the real Fred Bear. No wonder this is the #1 predator site! Maybe we could get Elvis to log on. ...It's also why I stay away from that Red Bull. A trucker once gave me an unopended can of it. I kept it in my file cabinet at work for about two months, then threw it out...could'nt get enough courage to drink it. That stuff could turn a porcupine into a wolverine.

RS, NattyB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen Santa, Oscar the Grouch, and Sasquatch here so you never know..... Could be after I drank Red Bull and Jaeger though. LOL


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

I am an avid bow hunter and prefer to hunt this way. To me it all depends on the hunter and how they feel on their skills. At 50 yards i myself can group my shots in the size of a milk carton top,and push arrows through the target with other arrows,breaking countless knocks in the process.BUT!!! Loving the outdoors as i do,and respecting mother nature as well, i wont shoot at anything i intend to eat over 40 yards. Its just my rule,and to each his own. I established this rule way back in high school when i lived in upstate Pa. One night me and my friends were shining deer and a massive 9 point greg spotted beded down in a cabbage feild 200 yards out fell to my trusty 7mm-08. Upon preparing to slap some backstraps on the grill i found the deer could not be eaten do to the fact it had a broke off arrow and broadhead where the neck and the shoulders meet at an angle that suggested the deer had been shot from an elivated position,possibly a stand. Ganggreen had allready set in and i realized this deer had to be in such great pain. Now im much older,and have left my shining days in high school memories,BUT!!! That deer has never left my thots when im on the hunt with my bow. Now...to be mad cuz someone took your record legally in any way, is just plain hatin on someone. Records were made to be broken. It would be a shame if your son or even your daughter was the one who broke your reord and a statment like that got around to them.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bones have you seen the White Smurf yet???


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Only once....crafty little bugger !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

My first archery Buck was taken at something over 80 yards with a 50 pound Bear Kodiak "Hunter" recurve with cedar arrows and Bear broadhead. There was a lot of luck involved with that shot. Now here comes the problems. My first Buck was standing broadside to me when I released the string. The Buck whirled at the "thunk" of the string, and my arrow caught him in the rear. The arrow travelled forward in to the vitals. On another occasion, I had a standing Buck take one step forward just as I released a #2419 Easton arrow from my 80 pound custom recurve at 40 yards The arrow struck that Buck in the ham area and I never did recover him.

I love the older compound bows with the round wheeels and 48" axel to axel length, but since I release with fingers only and refuse to switch to artificial release, these new stubby compounds are not for me. The finger pinch on such a short bow would be horrific.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Jumping String can be a real challenge with a recurve. Longbows are much quiter by design. Individual recurves can vary much in how much noise they make. Most of my jumped strings lended to a miss, some a poor hit and a few a deadlier hit. Once had a doe jump into the arrow at 35 yards. It impalded her front to rear. Once had a young doe completely dodge my arrow at 20 yards. Hit a doe with a lousy neck shot when she halted at the bow noise. I have the least trouble with them jumping on a close (under 20) relaxed deer. ...It's all part of the hunt and it never was an exact science. My current recurve is very quiet and I've also shot over 6 deer 2x, one buck 3x before they knew to flee. Always amazed me when I zip an arrow through one and they run 5-10 yards and stand there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Heavy arrows are key to quieting a stick and string. Relaxed deer are also key. I'm shooting a 650+ grain cedar arrow out of 54# and the high profile fletching makes more noise than the bow.







I think I'm getting around 160 fps.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Heavy arrows are key to quieting a stick and string. Relaxed deer are also key. I'm shooting a 650+ grain cedar arrow out of 54# and the high profile fletching makes more noise than the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like heavy too, it is very quieting to a bow as well as has great punch through. Youre shooting at an unreal 12 grs per pound, 7grs per lb and up is plenty--you got an elephant killer LOL


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fred and Antlerz, I'm with you on the heavy arrows. I can them "deliberate" arrows. I also like that large fletch. I shoot a 57# LB bow and my arrows weight out to about 560 GRNS W/ a 2016 Easton and a 130 GRN Zwickey No Mercy or a 140 GRN Journeyman. I use to use cedar with foots and all that, but the alluminums get through holes better.

Maybe this is a slightly different topic, but as far as the meaning of bowhunting goes: I tend grade my hunts on various skills.
1) Planned Hunt, Weather Right, Scouting Thorough.
2) Slealth Entry to Stand. (If I can get in undetected...very likely to kill something.)
3) Alertness on Stand, with time to solve most family, work, child rearing and world problems. (Hunting with right attitude. It's supposed to be fun.) (Hey, V-te T-m-RR-w!)
4) Deliberate/Limited Stand Movements. I sit better some mornings than others, but I do find it's easier to sit longer in my 40's than in my 20's.
5) Animal Judgement and Shot Timing. Xtremely important in taking the shot at the right time based on my abilities and the animal's movements. I usually take the first most likely best opportunity. This usually happens just as the animals is about to, but not commited to leave.
6) Focused, Straight Shooting with Hit Assesment. (Look and Listen after the shot.)
7) After shot Patience and Tracking/Follow-up. I admit, I don't wait very long on a well arrowed deer...just ain't necessary, especially if you hear the thud and see the saplings waiving. However, acute tracking has gained me some marginally hit deer that might have lingered and died later at UKN location. Wounded deer don't always die in their first bed. For tracking: YOU ARE NOT TRYING TO FIND A DEAD ANIMAL. YOU ARE HUNTING A WOUNDED ANIMAL. Stalk your blood trails! 
8) Obey all laws as practically as possible. I hate having to mentally make up excuses as I'm tracking or dragging out of the woods. Done with that. Plus, my wife says I can't terach my boys to be poachers. 
I tend to "grade myself" on these skills. I had some great hunts, but the critters didn't show up. I've had good hunts, where I shot poorly, but good tracking recovered the animal. I've also had hunts where a well-arrowed deer should have been found an hour and a half prior, but I jump tracked and was wrong. ...Other times jump-tracking made a lot of sense. I really watch myself for any pattern of poor judgements in the above catagories. (You stickbowmen all know about short-draw and focus problems in shooting.) I've had to come up with this because simply making or not making a kill is not an accurate reference of your skills or the events of the hunt. Frankly, I've demonstrated less skill on some of the larger bucks I've killed than a few does I killed in their bed. For me, the true meaning of bow-hunting is the challenge of "D) All of the above."


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess I got a different take on it. I don't think hunting should be about competition. my buck is bigger than your buck etc. Some people take the easy way. some take the harder way with traditional equipement. Some like to get close by stalking. Some sit for hours in tree stands. Hunting for meat or horns should be a personal choice. Any deer killed legally should not be looked down upon simply because it's not as big as someone elses. Make your hunt fun and enjoyable and hunt the way that turns you on. I have gone the route from recurve to compound to recurve to self bow and back to recurve. With gun's I started with traditional percussion, to high power, back to percussion and finally to flintlock. I'm having fun doing it the old way. I'm not always sucessfull and sometimes come home emty handed but I do it my way and have fun.
I remember the old days when men took pride in woodsmen skills of tracking and reading sign and stalking and pursuing deer on the ground. Now it's more about killing than hunting. I guess it's the new way.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Good post Hawk! The hunt, the excitement and the challenge is what bow hunting is all about.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i hunt with both a compound bow and self bows(self bows are bows made from one piece of wood,like primitive man would have done)

i think the modern ones make most people better hunters
as they are high tech and can make anyone a better shot
most people can shoot a little higher weight with a compound vs a trad style bow,because of the let off
and this also allows for longer full draw tmes,and better aiming with modern sights etc etc etc

with trad style gear or self bows,one needs to learn to pull full weight the entire draw
also one needs to learn to shoot instinctively. this for some can be very very difficult
accuracy is not as good with these style of bows,and shooting distance is reduced quite a bit for most folks

i do make my own self bows and arrows and have used them for hunting
i can shoot quite well with them out to about 25 yds
but have yet to make meat with them
getting your intended game critter to come into your effective hunting shooting distance is a lot more difficult
in hunting situations,i dont like shooting past 20 yds with them
not that they wont kill past that distance,im just not comfortable under pressure shooting at an animal with them that far
the draw weights are like modern bows,45# and up.they shoot a lot quiter than my wheelie bow.but also are much slower
the last one i had shot thru a chrono was pulling 58# and shot at 168 fps

when i was taught as a youngster how to shoot a bow,there were no compunds around.if so very very few people had them
and now that i make my own self bows
i have come to a philosophical realization of

"IF YOU HAVE TO PULL A TRIGGER,IS IT REALLY BOW HUNTING?"


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I shot recurve when I first started in archery, then I progressed to an old school PSE compound that I shot with my fingers and no sights, then I moved up to a screamin fast Bow Madness with trigger release and sights, which I love. I enjoy all types of equipment I have shot and they all have limits, but the shooter needs to know their efficiency. I don't practice past 60 yds, but for the one's that shoot at those long distances with any bow and hit their targets with a high rate of success, then in the words of Joe Dirt "keep on keepin on man".


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bow hunting is about the challenge, that's why I love it, and there is no better rush then getting a deer in close, that being said I regularly practice at 100 hundred yards with my farthest shots being 160 yards. Now could I make those shots ethically at 100+ no I can't, but I can ethically shoot a whitetail out to 70 yards. I've spent countless hours to be able to make that shot, and most of the time it's just as hard to get a clear shot at that distance as it is getting a deer at under 30 yards, also at that distance there are factors like wind that play a big effect. So when it comes down to it I believe having a deer up close and personal is a great rush and the ultimate goal, but I don't think you can say getting a deer 30 yards away and taking an easy shot is anymore difficult then being able to successfully shoot 70 yards and make a clean kill. I do agree that there are too many "lazy boy hunters" that think just because they saw it on tv means they can do it though.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Every year I bowhunt whitetails, I'm reminded that it is NOT EASY. I find the competition is to be: Me vs. Me and Me vs. Deer. I'm happy for friends and others that take good bucks. But frankly, I find bowhunting much more self-evaluation, than a personal pursuit which I can't wait to make public. Granted we all love a good hunting story, so there's no problem in telling your friends or posting your pics. ...That's just not my primary motivation.

Twice this year I've been able to have my 10 year old sit in stand with me. He sits like a bump on the log, still. He saw me miss a doe our first time out. After the miss I apologized to him for my poor shooting (Shot an inch under her ribs @ 20 yards). He replied, "It's ok Dad. It's a first for me. It's the first time I saw you miss." The father-son "miss moment" made it all worthwhile.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great point of view from a young man, good work on setting his hunting expectations and getting him on the deer stands with you!


----------

